# Where to Buy Bulkheads and PVC plumbing in South East Toronto/Pickering area?



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Folks as the subject states im looking for a plumbing place to buy Bulkheads(especially) and PVC plumbing in South East Toronto/Pickering area. 

I went to two plumbing places and was shocked when i walked into to a pool and spa place and asked for a bulkhead and the lady was lookinng at me with a look of confusion as she never heard what it was...

I need your help!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I have looked in countless plumbing supply stores across the GTA and found that almost no one stocks them (if they even know what they are). MOPS is the cheapest by far, even anywhere else I've seen across the interwebz; unless you need just one, then go to Big Als

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

+1 for MOPS.ca 

I've bought a fair amount from them as and when I can, including most recently bulkheads, loc-line and hole-saw bits. Good quality products, great service, and local (-ish) too.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

I checked mops they only have threaded, im a Slip kinda guy...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

NAFB no?


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

msobon said:


> I checked mops they only have threaded, im a Slip kinda guy...


Got mine on Ebay (slip kind) As for PVC fitting got most of them at Lowes and HD depending on the sizes I needed....


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ctp416 said:


> Got mine on Ebay (slip kind) As for PVC fitting got most of them at Lowes and HD depending on the sizes I needed....


Really? I looked everywhere on eBay and found nada


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

50seven said:


> Really? I looked everywhere on eBay and found nada


Yup...there are over 6000 results for bulkheads on Ebay. Here is one example...http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2-1-Bulkhead-Fitting-Slip-X-Slip-Aquarium-Pond-/390434947118?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae7bc802e


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know if they're the cheapest, but I'm placing an order now myself.

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Bulkheads/


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't know how I missed that....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

msobon said:


> I checked mops they only have threaded, im a Slip kinda guy...


I think you missed slip. They do have and i ordered them 2 times before.
call and ask

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/slip-bulkhead-p-636.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

